# half coconut suet bird feeder taken and eaten



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Noticed this morning that the coconut fat feeder hanging on our 6' bird pole was on the lawn and the contents eaten. This is strange because the seed feeders and sunflower feeders were still hanging on the pole untouched making it unlikely to be grey squirrels. There has been a raven flying over it and landing on it a couple of times and this would seem the only explanation as the coconut was new and therefore quite heavy to lift. Only other explanation might be someone walking past on the way home from the pub who felt peckish pardon the pun.
Any thoughts anyone?


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Steph said:


> Noticed this morning that the coconut fat feeder hanging on our 6' bird pole was on the lawn and the contents eaten. This is strange because the seed feeders and sunflower feeders were still hanging on the pole untouched making it unlikely to be grey squirrels. There has been a raven flying over it and landing on it a couple of times and this would seem the only explanation as the coconut was new and therefore quite heavy to lift. Only other explanation might be someone walking past on the way home from the pub who felt peckish pardon the pun.
> Any thoughts anyone?


We have Jackdaws that unscrew peanut feeders; it took ages to find the culprits.


----------

